# Giant Trinity A1



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi All,
I have a 2007 Giant trinity and i'm looking to upgrade my current wheelset and cannot find the specs anywhere on it. its a Giant PS-L 1. seems like a pretty tight fit and i want to make sure i dont buy wheels that do not fit. 

Anyone know about that?

Thanks,
Greg


----------

